# Where do the engineer and conductors go after final destination?



## Fenton (Mar 9, 2020)

Curious, do they sleep in the Amfleet or they get to leave the train and stay at a hotel? 

If anyone stays at hotel, has anyone been late for work or missed their the next day?


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Mar 9, 2020)

They leave the train and go to hotels when they are at their “out” stations. Crew districts are defined for normal operations.

The railroads are very strict callout rules for operating crews. But people are people and can get sick or have other issues. So in that case they will need to call in and “lay-off” the trip.

Here is a map of the defined/normal ops crew districts.

https://trn.trains.com/~/media/files/pdf/map-of-the-month/trn-m0506_a.pdf


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 10, 2020)

Some crews will layover in hotels, and some will take a return trip to their home terminal. It depends on where the crew is based. 

For instance, crews on the NEC will either take a trip back to their crew base, or deadhead back. Meaning they're on the train and not working. 

Crews on a train from say DC to Raleigh will overnight in Raleigh and take a train back the next day. 

If someone is sick, then said person will call their Crew Management Desk and "mark off". Some railroads are stricter then others. More so freight then passenger service.


----------



## NorthShore (Mar 14, 2020)

Hopefully, train heaven. Where there are lots of classic engines and beautiful historic passenger cars. With Art Deco luxury lounges. The diners all have white tablecloths and china. Even flowers. And the most divine of meals are prepared daily.


----------



## ehbowen (Mar 19, 2020)

NorthShore said:


> Hopefully, train heaven. Where there are lots of classic engines and beautiful historic passenger cars. With Art Deco luxury lounges. The diners all have white tablecloths and china. Even flowers. And the most divine of meals are prepared daily.



"Life is like a mountain railroad,
With an engineer that’s brave;
We must make the run successful,
From the cradle to the grave;
Watch the curves, the fills, the tunnels;
Never falter, never quail;
Keep your hand upon the throttle,
And your eye upon the rail.

Refrain
"Blessèd Savior, Thou wilt guide us,
Till we reach that blissful shore;
Where the angels wait to join us
In Thy praise forevermore.

"You will roll up grades of trial;
You will cross the bridge of strife;
See that Christ is your conductor
On this lightning train of life;
Always mindful of obstruction,
Do your duty, never fail;
Keep your hand upon the throttle,
And your eye upon the rail.
Refrain

"You will often find obstructions;
Look for storms of wind and rain;
On a fill, or curve, or trestle,
They will almost ditch your train;
Put your trust alone in Jesus;
Never falter, never fail;
Keep your hand upon the throttle,
And your eye upon the rail.
Refrain

"As you roll across the trestle,
Spanning Jordan’s swelling tide,
You behold the Union Depot
Into which your train will glide;
There you’ll meet the superintendent,
God the Father, God the Son,
With the hearty, joyous, plaudit,
Weary pilgrim, welcome home!"
Refrain

"Life's Railway to Heaven," lyrics by M. E. Abbey, ca. 1890. This hymn is in the public domain. Source: Lifeâ€™s Railway to Heaven


----------

